# Redblade Character Generator!



## Knightfall (Dec 28, 2006)

For those that didn't know, there is a new version of Daan van Yperen's great Redblade character generator. The new version isn't available yet, but it's coming soon.

Go to Redblade Online for more details about the new generator, including system requirements, features detailed, and screenshots.

http://home.redblade.org/

The program has a new interface with lots of new features. The best part is that Daan is making sure the program conforms to the OGL. It's still going to be a free program and be very customizable.

Anyway, check out the site and especially the screenshots.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## The Lost Muse (Dec 28, 2006)

wow - that looks great


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out KF!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing that out KF!



No worries! It's a great program. Can't wait for the new one!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> No worries! It's a great program. Can't wait for the new one!



The interface is great. I am seriously looking foreward to the OGL version!


----------



## The Lost Muse (Jan 17, 2007)

so.... any word on release date?


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I may have discovered the remedy to my gaming software needs. Thanks for the link to this..


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 17, 2007)

If it actually conforms to the rules this time, it'll be great. My players used the version out in January 2006 to build their characters for the Midwood campaign and we were catching small errors in their character sheets for ages afterwards.


----------

